# I have a room/scene idea, don't have pics but here goes...



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

"Death of a Blucky". Picture 3 or 4 Buckies tieing a Blucky to a rack and applying "enhanced interrogation" techniques (gotta love those CIA terms). I tried to "flesh" this out using cardboard cutouts and it seems to work pretty well.

Hate those Bluckies...


----------

